# סליחה אבל האם ככה מתחילים נושא רומנטי ושמח?



## דרורית 27 (6/6/13)

סליחה אבל האם ככה מתחילים נושא רומנטי ושמח? 
האם רק מבחנתי מעורר צמרמורת עצם הרעיון
לפתוח דיון על שמחת חתונה והתחלת זוגיות חדשה
בהסכמי ממון קרים וחוזי גירושין שנחתמים קדם נישואין?
האם רק לי נדמה שהדיונים בהסכמים על כסף ורכוש 
לא מעודדים את פריחת האהבה עד בלי די וצמיחת זוגיות בריאה



לפי המקרים שמגיעים לאוזני הציבור אז רוב התביעות
הנדונות בבית משפט הם דווקא בקרב זוגות שחתמו על כל
ההסכמים האפשריים - כך שאולי אם מלכתחילה מתחתנים
עם מי שדורש/ת הסכמים ומסמכים כלכליים עלולים עוד מעט
להתעורר למציאות של תביעות משפטיות לא סימפתיות בכלל?


----------



## ivgy1980 (6/6/13)

אני רוצה לראות אבא שלך נותן לך דירה 
במתנה וגם נותן לך מתחתנת ככה
בלי הסכם. אני רוצה לראות זה!!


----------



## דרורית 27 (6/6/13)

אז זהו אבא שלי דווקא כן נתן 
בד"כ לא יפה לערב הורים אבל אם כבר אתה מעלה את העניין

העו"ד שטיפל בקניית הדירה והעברה בטאבו לפני החתונה
ניסה מספר פעמים לעלות את הנושא של הסכם
ואף חזר שוב ושוב על ההצעה לרשום את הדירה רק על שמי
אבל אבא שלי אמר לו להפסיק לדבר שטויות 
ולרשום את הבעלות על הדירה על שם שני בני הזוג.


----------



## ivgy1980 (6/6/13)

כל הכבוד אבא שלך! לא מכיר מי עושה זה היום 
לתת דירה מתנה, עבודה 30 שנה, ככה במתנה לבעלה (הנוכחי) של הבת שלי?? למה אני לעשות זה?!


----------



## דרורית 27 (7/6/13)

ברור שגם היום עושים זאת 
אין לי חשק לחשוף יותר ממה שכבר חשפתי
אבל אנחנו כנראה לא מכירים את אותם האנשים.

למשפחות שאני מכירה אין בעיה לקנות לבן או לבת דירה
שתירשם על שם שני בני הזוג בלי שום הסכמי ממון
ולמרות שהם יכולים פשוט לרשום את הדירה על שם 
הבן / בת שלהם בלבד.


----------



## ivgy1980 (7/6/13)

איפה אהבה טהורה?הכל חשבונות! מה זה פה?!?


----------



## דרורית 27 (7/6/13)

יופי אבגי - סוף סוף הגעת ללב העניין


----------



## hanybany8 (9/6/13)

אולי באמת אתם אנשים שאין להם בעיה כספית 
אם כך התיאור , אז אולי באמת אין לכם בעיה כספית וניתן לקנות דירה בלי לחשוש ממצב הגירושים בארץ ומכך שחצי מהדירה תעבור לבן הזוג . לאחר הגירושים 
נכון מדברים על חתונות , אבל תמיד אולי משהו יקרה


----------



## Hadas 87 (10/6/13)

איזה כיף שאבא שלי לא כזה  
ההודעה שלך ממש נתנה לי הרגשה טובה וגרמה לי להעריך את ההורים שלי עוד יותר.
נכון אמנם הם לא נותנים לי בית במתנה אבל כל הכסף שהם כן נותנים לי הם דואגים שהוא ישאר *אצלי* במידה וחס וחלילה בעוד כמה שנים הבן אדם שאיתו אני מתחתנת ישתנה ונרצה להפרד. 
הם דואגים לצרכים *שלי*, ולא לחמדנות דוחה ומגעילה שצצה אצל אנשים ברגעים של משבר בעזרתם האדיבה של עורכי הדין שלהם.
כ"כ שמחה שנולדתי למשפחה רציונלית, עם היגיון בריא, ולא לתמימה, פזרנית וסליחה על המילה- פראיירית. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





מאחלת לך המון בהצלחה בנישואים שלך. שנשמע שאת הכי מכולנו פה, תזדקקי לכך. זה הולך לכאוב כשהבועה הורודה שאת חיה בה תתפוצץ. ונויוז פלאש- גם אם לא תגיעו למקרה של גירושין חס וחלילה- היא תתפוצץ. באמת בהצלחה.


----------



## ברבורה (7/6/13)

אשמח לדעת מאיפה הנתונים שלך 
לגביי שרוב מי שנמצא בבית משפט הם אלו שעשו הסכם ממון?
כי תסלחי לי זה נשמע לא אמיתי. 
חוצמזה הדסכם חיים משותפים מכיל הרבה מעבר לצד הממוני אלא גם הצד של חינוך ילדים לדוגמא...
נכון זה לא נושאים שנעים לדון בהם אבל הם לא מומצאים ויש להכן על עצמינו בעיקר מעצמינו ועדיף לעשות זאת כאשר יש הבנה באויר.


----------



## דרורית 27 (7/6/13)

ברבורה צחורה, פשוט תקראי בעיתון 
אין לי מושג מה אחוז המתגרשים אם או בלי הסכם ממון

אבל הסיפורים המתוקשרים שמגיעים לכותרות העיתונים

ולמהדורות החדשות הם תמיד של זוגות עם הסכמי ממון שערכו טובי

המוחות המשפטיים.

הדוגמא שכולנו בוודאי זוכרים היא סיפור גירושיה של שרי אריסון

שכמובן ערכה חוזה החתימה על הסכם ממון את עופר גלזר הזכור לשמצה

הרי כולנו לא הצלחנו להבין מדוע מגיע למי שבגד והשפיל אותה

מליוני דולרים עבור תקופת חיים קצרה ועצובה לצידה.


----------



## ברבורה (7/6/13)

טועה ומטעה 
לא יודעת איזה עיתונים את נוהגת לקרוא. אבל מחברה שעובדת במשרד שמתמחה בגרושין הנתונים הפוכים. למעשה היא טוענת שאחוז המתגרשים בשל הסכם טרום נישואין הוא נמוך מאוד. לקחת מקרה אחד ולהציג אותו כתופעה זאת הטעיה. וכן, אני קוראת עיתון כל יום.
ואם אני לא טועה אחד מהדרכים למזער את הסיכויים למצב של עגינות הוא לחתום על הסכם כזה והרב שנמצא פה בפורום המליץ עליו גם כן.
דרך אגב, זה שהכתובה נמצאת רחוק מהעין לא אומרת שהיא לא קיימת. ומי שקורא אותה באמת גם קצת רוצה להקיא. נראה לך הגיוני שעל המסמך הזה מי שחותם זה האבא של הכעלה והחתן בלבד?? איפה הכלה בכל הסיפור הזה? מזל שיש את הבית של אמא ל'יחם שמה את השטר רכש הזה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (9/6/13)

הגזמת מאד לגבי הכתובה - את מדמיינת הרבה 
לעניין חתימה על הסכם למניעת עגינות - שזה עיקר דברייך - אני מאמת בעד


מה שכתבת על הכתובה הוא א. לא נכון ומתוך כך ב. לא יפה


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (9/6/13)

הגזמת מאד לגבי הכתובה - את מדמיינת הרבה 
לעניין חתימה על הסכם למניעת עגינות - שזה עיקר דברייך - אני מאמת בעד


מה שכתבת על הכתובה הוא א. לא נכון ומתוך כך ב. לא יפה


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (9/6/13)

הגזמת מאד לגבי הכתובה - את מדמיינת הרבה 
לעניין חתימה על הסכם למניעת עגינות - שזה עיקר דברייך - אני מאמת בעד


מה שכתבת על הכתובה הוא א. לא נכון ומתוך כך ב. לא יפה


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (9/6/13)

מצטער, לפחות כך כולם ישימו לב...


----------



## ברבורה (10/6/13)

נכון זה לא יפה 
לא יפה לא לתת לכלה להיות נוכחת במעמד חתימה הכתובה. לא יפה לא לתת לכלה לדבר בזמן החופה. לא יפה שאין נשים בבית דין רבני. לא יפה שהרב שחיתן אותנו השווה אותי לנכס כמו דירה. לא יפה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (10/6/13)

נראה לי שלא בחרת רב טוב... 
אין שום בעיה שהכלה תהיה נוכחת בחתימת הכתובה (אין צורך, אבל אין בעיה)
אין בעיה שהכלה תדבר תחת החופה (רובן לא רוצות)
לא יפה שהרב שחיתן אותנו השווה אותי לנכס כמו דירה. לא יפה.


----------



## ronitvas (7/6/13)

מכיוון שבפורום חתונות 
אנחנו מדברים על דברים נוספים ולא רק על חתונות.
ומכיוון שאנחנו לא תמימים לחלוטין ולוקחים בחשבון שיכול להיות שבעתיד הפרפרים הורודים יעופו להנעים את זמנם של זוגות אחרים.
הסכם ממון, שנעשה בצורה אחראית, בוגרת, מושכלת ומתוך כבוד הדדי ואהבה אינו רע, להיפך.
הוא דווקא זה שיבוא להגן בכבוד על בני הזוג כשחלילה האהבה תפרח מהקן ואז הכל יכול להפוך להרבה יותר מכוער.
אני מניחה שאת מכירה לפחות זוג אחד שעבר גירושין לא נעימים, בלשון המעטה.
הסכם כזה נחתם דווקא בזמן שאוהבים ודואגים אחד לשני, ואף נהוג להכניס אליו סעיפים "עתידיים" לגבי צאצאים ורכוש משותף שנרכש לאורך שנות הנישואין.

ואגב, הדיון שנפתח הוא בכלל בנוגע לחוזים מול בעלי מקצוע.
ולפעמים עדיף לדון בחוזים מול בית משפט ולא מול בית דין רבני - אז הכל עניין של השקפה.
וחתונה היא חוזה בין שני בני זוג, איך שלא תסתכלי על זה, ולכן, צריך לקחת בחשבון גם את הדברים הפחות נעימים שיש לדון בהם.


----------



## יוסי האדום (7/6/13)

אוסיף ואחזק.... 
כשאת מתחתנת את חותמת על הסכם... (אהה אופס... רק בעלך חותם)
ומי שיקבע לגבי הילדים/מוזונות/רכוש/וכו' יהיו דייני בית דין רבני...

לי זה לא מתאים...
אני רוצה בזמן שאני אוהב ומכבד את זוגתי לחתום על הסכם (כמו שאת קיבלת)
שאם יבוא יום ונרצה להיפרד, הכל יהיה כתוב ומעוגן (מזמן שאנחנו אהבנו)....

בלי קשר... מאיפה הבאת את הנתון שרוב האנשים שרוצים להתגרש הם בעלי הסכם ממון??


----------



## דרורית 27 (7/6/13)

היי יוסי, 
ציינתי רק שהמשפטי הגרושין הכבדים והמתוקשרים שאנחנו שומעים עליהם בתקשורת
הם בד"כ של זוגות שחתמו על הסכם ממון כי כל אילי הון תמיד דואגים לפני קשקושים כמו אהבה
ורעות לחוזים משפטיים מסודרים שישמרו על הונם האישי.

אין לי בעיה שכל אחד יחתום על חוזים שמתאימים לו - רק הבעתי את דעתי
האישית שלפתוח בנושא חוזים משפטיים דיון חגיגי בפורום חתונות
בעיניי זה לשפוך מים צוננים על רוח ההתלהבות מאירוע מרגש...

                       אני מאחלת לך ולכל שאר המודאגים
                  שיהיה לך רק במזל-טוב ואף פעם לא תצטרך לממש את ההסכמים שיהפכו לגמרי מיותרים


----------



## lanit (7/6/13)

התשובה נמצאת בתשובה שלך דווקא 
כי כשהכל וורוד ומרגש, לא חושבים על אפשרות של פרידה.
ואולי גם קצת (הרבה) עיוורים לכל מיני דברים של בן הזוג, נניח משהו קל כמו התנשאות קלה, שיכולה להחריף עם הזמן. או נניח נטייה להימורים או התמכרויות אחרות, או קמצנות, או שיום אחד אחד מבני הזוג מתחיל להתחזק בדתו. או שסתם האהבה הנגמרת כי בני הזוג ממשיכים לגדול ולהתפתח והזוגיות הזו כבר לא מתאימה. ולא תמיד משכילים להבין שיכול להיות שזה בסדר שזה נגמר. ואז נשלפות הציפורניים, ועו"ד, ולכי תפרפרי את עצמך בבתי משפט במשך שנים כי היא רוצה עוד מזונות או הוא רוצה לגעת ל בפנסיה.
הדברים האלה קורים מדי יום בבתי המשפט לענייני משפחה ובבתי הדין הרבניים, ולהתעלם מהם לא אומר שתהיי חסינה מגירושין. להפך, כמו שנאמר מעליי- אם מדברים על הדברים, כולל חינוך הילדים, אופן תחזוקת חשבונות הבנק, דת וניהול הבית, יש סיכוי לפחות הפתעות בהמשך. 
וברור שבחדשות רואים רק את אילי ההון. כשיש כמות כזו של רכוש, ברור שרוצים להגן עליה.


----------



## פרילי 86 (7/6/13)

יוסי אני מתחילה לחבב אותך 
שמחה שהצטרפת אלינו.

גם אנחנו עושים טקס אזרחי, והתחלתי לחשוב שאולי כן כדאי הסכם זוגיות/ממון מפורט.
בהתחלה חשבתי שנכתוב משהו כללי בכתובה, הרי זו בעצם מהות הכתובה- הסכם ממון. אבל אולי בעולם המשפטי של ימינו זו מחשבה נאיבית/רומנטית מידיי? ואולי גם לא יהיה לנו נעים לכתוב שם הכל אם מקריאים את הכתובה במהלך הטקס (למרות שמה שלא נכתוב שם- זה לא יותר מביך מאשר להקריא שמישהו כרגע קנה אותי, והתחייב על 180 אלף ש"ח למקרה שלא בא לו עלי יותר...)

דרך אגב, גם אצלנו האירוע קטן עם 100 מוזמנים, אבל האירוע בבית, אז אין לי מה להציע מבחינת מקומות...


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/6/13)

פורום חתונות מיועד.. 
פורום חתונות מיועד לדיונים בנושאים רבים ומגוונים הקשורים בנישואין, והסכמים מהסוג הזה הם חלק מזה, בין אם את אוהבת את הנושא ובין אם לא.


----------



## ani4ka4 (7/6/13)

הכתובה זהו הסכם ממון וקנייה לכל דבר . 
אשר תקף ככזה בבית הדין הרבני.
כשאת מתחתנת ויש לכם כתובה= יש לכם הסכם ממון.

כתובה היא שטר חוב כלכלי הנחתם בשעת הנישואין כדי להבטיח את פרנסת האישה אם חלילה תתאלמן מבעלה או אם הזוג יתגרש. כמו כן הכתוּבה נועדה להיות מעצור בפני גירושין פזיזים, "שלא תהא קלה בעיניו להוציאה" (בבא קמא דף פט, עמוד א). מלבד ההתחייבות לעת פרידה, הכתובה מציינת גם את חובות האיש כלפי אשתו בחיי הנישואין: לכבדה, להוקירה, לדאוג למזונותיה, לפרנסתה, לבגדיה ולחיות עמה חיי אישות.
....
כדאי לזכור שהכתוּבה והסכום הכתוב בה עשויים לבוא לפני בית דין רבני או לפני בית משפט בישראל, ולכן רצוי לכתוב בה סכום סביר והגיוני.


----------



## החלפתיניק (7/6/13)




----------



## יוסי האדום (7/6/13)




----------



## דרורית 27 (7/6/13)

חתונה כטקס רוחני וחוזה מקודש 
היי אני,

את ממש צודקת.

אכן, הכתובה היא הסכם ממון וקנייה לכל דבר.

לכן, נוהגים להחביא את הכתובה במגירה ניסרת בבית של אם הכלה ולא לתלות לראווה 

כי מי מציג על הקיר הסכם שיהיה תקף בזמנים קשים כמו גירושין.

כולנו הרי רוצים לקוות שכל חתן ימלא את חובותיו כלפי הכלה מתוך רצון פנימי ואהבה

ולא מתוך הסכם חיצוני בעל תוקף חוקי  - אבל מי שאיננו ממלא במלואן חובות אלו

כולל 'עונתה' יכול להיות מחויב ע"י בית דין לתת גט לאשתו.


----------



## ronitvas (7/6/13)

איפה העגונה שלנו כשצריך אותה?


----------



## דרורית 27 (7/6/13)

עגונות זה אכן נושא כאוב 
אני באמת לא מכירה מספיק את תחום ההסכמים טרום חתונה
אבל אם הסכם שכזה מעניק גט למפרע למקרה של עגינות
אז ההסכם בהחלט ראוי ורצוי.

לגבי שאר הסדרים כספיים כפי שציינה אחת המשתתפות בדיון גם הכתובה
היא הסכם משפטי לכל דבר ועניין.


----------



## פרילי 86 (7/6/13)

בדיוק מה שאני חשבתי...


----------



## ani4ka4 (7/6/13)

בכל אופן 
לא לגמרי מסכימה איתך
לא חושבת שזה מזיק או גורע מן הנישואין או האהבה
בהצלחה


----------



## רגע33 (7/6/13)

גם ויכוחים על כסף לא מעודדים את פריחת האהבה 
ותמונות לא קשורות שאת דוחפת לכל הודעה לא מעודדים להתייחס אליך כמקצוענית אלא כפרסמות מהלכת ובסוף המנהלות יאלצו למחוק.


----------



## דרורית 27 (7/6/13)

רגע היקרה, את בהחלט צודקת 
אני רגילה מאז ומעולם להוסיף תמונה לכל טקסט שלי
לכן אני שמה תמונות שלדעתי קשורות באופן כללי לנושא חתונות
לא הבנתי מה התמונות שצרפתי בדיוק מפרסמות לדעתך?

באופן אישי אני אוהבת שגם תגובות של אחרים תהינה מלוות בתמונה
זה מראה על השקעה שקצת מעבר לכתיבה... ועושה יותר חשק
לפתוח את התגובה המגובה בתמונה.

בלי קשר לחתונות גם בשבוע הספר אני מעיינת קודם כל
בספרים מאוירים לילדים ולמבוגרים (לא צילומים של אוכל)
ומצטערת שכמעט אין חומרים מאירים בספרים למבוגרים.

מכיוון שהגבת כל כך בכעס לתמונות לטקס שלך אני לא טורחת לחפש תמונה הולמת
מה אני צריכה להתאמץ בשביל להרגיז אותך עוד יותר...


----------



## ברבורה (7/6/13)

עולם אכזרוש


----------



## רגע33 (10/6/13)

באסוש


----------



## מ י כ ל10 (7/6/13)

לנו יש הסכם, ואסביר בשמחה 
ראשית, נעים מאוד.
אני מציצה לפעמים בפורום. אני אוהבת חתונות והן עניין משמח ומרגש ביותר.
אנחנו לא נשואים (אוהבת חתונות - של אחרים). חולקים ביחד חיים, מגורים, משק בית, חלומות ושני ילדים קטנים כבר שבע שנים.
לפי הנתונים המוכרים לי, כשליש מהזוגות מתגרשים. זאת עובדה. זה סיכון גבוה יותר מהסיכון לתאונה, למלחמה, לילד פגוע או לכל משבר אחר (חס וחלילה).
יש לו הסכם בארגון משפחה חדשה. מטבע הדברים, הסכם כזה צופה פני פרידה. כשהכול טוב הכול טוב, ומה קורה כשלא (בבקשה לזכור שכשליש מהזוגות יתגרשו)? אח שלי היה מזועזע מהרעיון "זו נבואה שמגשימה את עצמה" ושאר אמירות.
והנה דעתי:
למרבה הצער, גירושים הם לא עניין נעים. זה קשה, ועצוב, ונכנסים רגשות קשים של כעס ופגיעה ורצון לפגוע ועוד המון דברים.
במקרה כזה, מ-ז-ל שיש הסכם! *הסכם שנחתם כשאהבתם זה את זה ורציתם זה בטובתו של זה, שנחתם כשחלמתם על עתיד משותף לנצח והייתם עסוקים ברווחתו של האחר.*
ההסכם שלנו כולל המון דברים שלא הייתי חושבת עליהם בחיים אלמלא ארגון משפחה חדשה היה מעלה אותם. יש בו אפילו התחייבות ל-X פגישות גישור במקרה שצד אחד (או שנינו) רוצים להיפרד.
נכון, תהליך גיבוש ההסכם לא קל, ומעלה הרבה דברים וחששות. יודעת מה, אני מעדיפה לדעת את האמת לפני, ולא לטמון ראש בחול. ואם דבר כזה מערער זוגיות, אז אולי עדיף לא להתחתן, לא?
בעיניי כל זוג צריך הסכם כזה, בשביל התהליך ובשביל אם חלילה...

לשנים רבות של חיים משותפים מאושרים


----------



## דרורית 27 (7/6/13)

היי מיכל 
אנחנו נשואים כבר הרבה הרבה יותר שנים
בסתם טקס חופה קידושין וכתובה סטנדרטים
כך שמעולם לא נזקקנו בפועל ובתאוריה להסכם שכזה

אבל אני מאד שמחה בשמחתכם על ההסדר שעושה טוב לכם

ומאחלת לכם הרבה שנים מאושרות יחד ורק המון טוב

שבת שלום


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (9/6/13)

מסכים מאד! 
הזמן שלפני החתונה הוא זמן מתאים מאד להכנת הסכמים לזמנים קשים יותר

גם עם קניית ביטוח לא מחכים עד שנהיה חולים חלילה - אז כבר מאוחר מדי

כדאי מאד לחתום על הסכם למניעת עגינות - ישנם מספר נוסחים סבירים, ואשמח לקשר לכאן את חלקם

אם יש אי התאמה כלכלית בין בני הזוג, כלומר אחד בא ממשפחת עשיר הרבה יותר, וגם מביא איתו הרבה יותר כסף - למשל דירה - כדאי מאד לעגן את זה גם בהסכם ממון וגם בכתובה


----------



## הבשית (8/6/13)

סליחה על הבוטות 
אבל אם את רוצה להראות שיש קשר סיבתי בין הסכמי ממון לבין גירושין, אז אני אזדקק להוכחה יותר מובהקת מאשר תחושה או כתבות לא מייצגות במדורי רכילות. 
לעומת זאת, נראה לי שאפשר לראות קשר די ישיר בין הסכמי ממון/הסכמי קדם נישואין לבין מניעה של סרבנות גט, דיונים ארוכים בבית משפט, וסכסוכים קשים ומלוכלכים.
סלחי לי על היותי ריאליסטית ומחוברת למציאות (בתוך עמי, חוקיי ועגונותיי אני חיה), אבל אני מעדיפה הסכם שבאופן בטוח ימנע ממני עגמת נפש עתידית, ואולי, לפי טענה שלא מבוססת על דבר, יוריד מהרומנטיקה.
(ורק אולי מהחוויה האישית שלי, וגם קצת מהחוויות של חברינו ומכרינו, הרשי לי להגיד שהחתונה שלנו הייתה רומנטית ואמיתית, והזוגיות שלנו נותרה יציבה ואוהבת כשהייתה - ואולי אף יותר. כי ההסכם נחתם מתוך אהבה עצומה וכבוד הדדי אחד לשנייה, ומתוך רצון שגם בימים קשים, אם יבואו, יהיה זכר לאותה אהבה).


----------



## ברבורה (8/6/13)




----------



## יוסי האדום (8/6/13)




----------



## yaeli beli (8/6/13)




----------



## דרורית 27 (8/6/13)

באמת אינני מבינה כלום בתחום! 
זאת הייתה אמורה להיות אמירה הומוריסטית
ולא הרבה מעבר לכך...

אני מצטערת שהצלחתי להרגיז כל כך הרבה אנשים טובים
מתוך טיפשות גמורה מצדי וחוסר התייחסות רצינית מצדי.

אני מבקשת ממך סליחה באופן אישי וכן מכל השאר 
שאולי חלילה נפגעו מדברי המיותרים לחלוטין.

                                       שבוע טוב

                                     וחודש טוב


----------



## dinara1 (9/6/13)

כמו כל דבר בחיים התשובה היא לא תמיד כן / לא 
חתימה על הסכם ממון או הסכם חלוקה כלשהו עלול לפגוע בתהליך בניית הזוגיות ולתת סוג של יתרון או עליונות של אחד הצדדים.
אבל כדאי לזכור - שאם יש אהבה אז היא מנצחת כל הסכם ולרוב ההסכם נותן תחושת ביטחון למי שזקוק לו, אין הדבר מצביע על חוסר אמון.


----------

